# "Be gentle, I know my dog is old"



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Since so many of us have had, or have senior dogs, I thought I would pass this along. It's a very touching piece, and one that we all know too well. 

Be Gentle: I know my dog is old | The Bark


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> “Do you know your dog is losing his hair?”


I've never had anyone say anything like this to me. Or any of the other things even.
I thought the article was...odd...I definitely could not relate, and I've had plenty of seniors come our way (and owned our own seniors too!)

I've had Holly out and about, her eyes are full of cataracts, it's hard to miss she's a senior. I even took her to church with us last Sunday and all people did was rant and rave about how cute she was! When Napoleon, very obviously a senior, was with us still (rest in peace) nobody commented about how old he was or asked if we should put him to sleep.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep we are there and it is amazing some comments we have gotten. Thanks for sharing.....although it made me cry


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Some people are totally lacking in the ability to make appropriate comments. They have no clue that what they have just said is inappropriate and offensive. (There is a phrase to describe this. Somebody help me out here.)

Sadly, it doesn't stop with old dogs. When my daughter was four and started wearing glasses, an older woman told her that she looked like a little old lady. When my son had to start wearing glasses at two, an old man called him "four eyes." Seriously? Who calls a two year old four eyes?

Most recently, my husband ran into an ex-coworker. The man was aware that my son has achondroplasia. He asked my husband if his son was still vertically challenged. And....at a Christmas parry a few weeks ago, a woman commented to my daughter about her choice of majors'. She said, "Oh, So you're going to be one of those people who can't get a job and spends the rest of her life living with her parents."

I don't know - My family must attract them. At any rate.... I do have a senior GSD. She is almost 14 years old. I don't get too many unkind comments. I tend to beat people to the punch. I tell them how old she is and then say, "She is already past her expiration date."

I think we should round up all the socially inept people and crate them until after Christmas. That way, we can enjoy the holidays in peace.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Some people are totally lacking in the ability to make appropriate comments. They have no clue that what they have just said is inappropriate and offensive. (There is a phrase to describe this. Somebody help me out here.)
> 
> Sadly, it doesn't stop with old dogs. When my daughter was four and started wearing glasses, an older woman told her that she looked like a little old lady. When my son had to start wearing glasses at two, an old man called him "four eyes." Seriously? Who calls a two year old four eyes?
> 
> ...


Good post. 
Maybe I just don't let the rude people "get to me" so it doesn't make a huge impression.
People everywhere are idiots and always will be.


----------



## Diana.B. (Sep 12, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I think we should round up all the socially inept people and crate them until after Christmas. That way, we can enjoy the holidays in peace.


Amen. 

People don't even think sometimes that they could be further fracturing your heart or stomping on your dreams with the things that come out of their mouths.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Diana.B. said:


> Amen.
> 
> People don't even think sometimes that they could be further* fracturing your heart or stomping on your dreams *with the things that come out of their mouths.


This.
To me, a couple insensitive idiots saying things about a senior dog seemed to pale in comparison to so many other things. 
Sorry.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

. . . and then they start in with the "just a dog" line. "I wouldn't spend that much keeping a dog alive. It's just a dog." "She ought to go ahead and put him down. It's just a dog."


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Emoore said:


> . . . and then they start in with the "just a dog" line. "I wouldn't spend that much keeping a dog alive. It's just a dog." "She ought to go ahead and put him down. It's just a dog."


 
That gets me more than anything. We've heard that and a few comments as to "he's lucky he's not my dog" to which I reply yes he is. We had someone at one of our sons soccer games state that if the dogs needs cost more than to buy another dog it would be so long....to which I almost puked One of our neighbors was asking questions about the cost of Kaos' medicine and I know him well enough to know it wasn't a question from his heart but rather his rudeness....to which I replied "if I don't ask for your help, I certainly don't want your opinion"


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for that article. Daisy is 12 and very grey. Some days she can be the hellion again for a day and other days she shows her age. I had the comments "Think she'll last much longer; reply" Think you'll still have teeth in 30 seconds". Ok wish I said it but it was a relative and an assualt charge would not help me. Most people who know me kind of know my dogs are not a topic for them to express an opinion on unless they are a vet or someone w/ experience w/ dogs.I loved the article.I think Ill give a copy to the relative.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

When I see an old doggie with someone, I usually tell them how much I love dogs with gray muzzles! 

When people used to say unkind things about my rickety old girl, Trooper, I would tell them that one day they will be old too! 

The beauty of an old dog is that they make us slow down and enjoy things more. We used to take TWs (Trooper Walks) and some days we would not get much further than the end of the street, other days we would go a couple of blocks. But, if she wanted to sniff something for ten mintues, she could - that was her option! After all, it was HER walk, not mine. She taught me to take my time and enjoy myself. Very wise old GSD that lived to be almost 15 before we lost her. 

So let the unkind comments roll off your back and count your blessings that you have a dog lucky enough to grow old!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I hate it when people say things like that. That happened a little bit with our Golden, but really other than losing his sight not too many things when wrong with him until he had a heart attack his last day he was a live, but my cousin has a spitz that's now around 14 I think. She took him to her sister's for Thanksgiving and the family kept saying how bad he looks (he's losing hair, he's skinny, he can't see or hear worth a darn anymore) and it really got to her because by the time she left they about had her convinced he needed to be put down. 

It's really bad because I know hard this has been for her, the whole "Well he had a really bad day yesterday and I was thinking now was the time, but today he's up running around acting like a pup so now I don't know..." It's been an emotional roller coaster and she doesn't really need them giving her **** about him. They don't live with him day in and day out; she does, and other people should just be supportive. I know when the day comes where Sasha's old and I'm having to make those decisions I'll be a wreck, and I certainly won't appreciate flippant, insensitive comments.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Remo said:


> When I see an old doggie with someone, I usually tell them how much I love dogs with gray muzzles!
> 
> When people used to say unkind things about my rickety old girl, Trooper, I would tell them that one day they will be old too!
> 
> ...


 
I learn alot from Daisy. She enjoys small things,loves her toys to death and will jump in w/ all four paws. She is my first dog so my first senior. She loves going for a ride,napping and having someone lay next to her and pet /cuddle on the floor. She reminds me of the poem "When I am old I will wear a red hat. She is old but she is golden.I hope she can be like Trooper and live a long life that she enjoys.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

mysweetkaos said:


> One of our neighbors was asking questions about the cost of Kaos' medicine and I know him well enough to know it wasn't a question from his heart but rather his rudeness....


My answer to that is always the same: "Not nearly as much as you pay for cable TV." 

I don't have TV, but from talking with friends it seems like the average household spends upwards of a hundred bucks a month on cable or satellite.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That was beautiful and heart breaking at the same time. It made me cry, although my Sinny is only going to be 3 years old I still worry about the day that he will leave me. It breaks my heart thinking about it.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Emoore said:


> My answer to that is always the same: "Not nearly as much as you pay for cable TV."
> 
> I don't have TV, but from talking with friends it seems like the average household spends upwards of a hundred bucks a month on cable or satellite.


I wish I only paid $100 for cable Our cat had ulcers years ago...and my husbands friend asked in a rude tone "how much did you have to pay for that? I told him even my husband who is paying for it didn't ask and neither should you


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

What a well written article and a reminder of how important it is to think before we speak. I think most people just don't know what to say and then say stupid things. Thank you for sharing.


----------

